# Campsite A1 @ Parkway Rv Resort & Campground



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
Let us take you on a tour of our last campsite.
It is VERY conveniently located along the I-5 corridor 
in California's Great Central Valley. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7awVHNX-sNPxt7FsV1QS5w

See You in the Campgrounds !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------

